# Songs for Instinct Variants



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

I'll start with Sx/Sp (since my tastes in music seem to be extremely Sx/Sp)
Sx/Sp music tends to be concentrated, vivacious and with a strong sense of longing for a particular thing/person. there is a sort of fiery gut/instinctual energy to it (like the Sx/So but it's much more concentrated, directed than Sx/So music, which is more like a wildfire)


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Sp/Sx 
Sp/Sx music is more subdued/subtle than Sx/Sp music. it has a dark, mysterious, sensual quality to it. if Sx dom music is fire, Sp/Sx music is ice, and Sp/Sx tends to have an alluring, cat like quality to it. it wants to draw you in, but doesn't want to extend too far out of the self or draw too much attention to it.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Sx/So
Sx/So music tends to have a very "sex drugs and rock n' roll" vibe to it. it's similar to So/Sx, but more raw, gritty and with somewhat of a "freak" quality to it. where Sx/Sp music tends to be more dark tender, intimate, the Sx/So music has a lighter, more expansive aspect to it and has a "you can't stop me! let's do it bitches!" quality to it. it also tends towards more overtly sexual themes and a "strut your stuff" aspect to it. lots of rock stars tend to be Sx/So


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

So/Sx
So/Sx music is lighter, more conventional and tends to more wordy than So last-esque varieties of music. on the other hand, it can also have more altruistic/service oriented themes or themes dealing with acceptance/social exclusion. often it has a sort of frat boy/sorority girl vibe to it. So/Sx type music is probably the most commonly played music at clubs and parties


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

So/Sp
So/Sp music is the most light of all the instinct variants. often times it has a comedic and/or satirical quality to it 














(more to come, I can't think of more So/Sp music at the moment)


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

I'm an sp/sx and there's something I like about each of these. 

@Swordsman of Mana What would you classify these as Mr. Enneagram Guru?


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Sx/So:


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

Sx/Sp: I would associate to this type dark, intense, passionate songs... 












Sx/So: this reminds me musics that are somewhat provocative... there is like a bubbly energy on them, imo


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

Sp/So: This reminds me soft melodies about the persons position toward the world. 












Sp/Sx: I would associate to this type sensualist songs... Songs whose lyrics are about the person who sings *I* 





(in comparison, more LMFAO)


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

So/Sx: This would be the more lightest type of songs.. Soft/pleasant harmony. 












So/Sp: This reminds me critic songs towards groups or songs where stereotypes are ridiculed


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@FacelessBeauty
Sp/Sx sounds right


----------



## Bumblyjack (Nov 18, 2011)

@Swordsman of Mana
Are you talking about music that carries a similar vibe to the energy a type puts out or are you talking about music that matches the energy that the type likes to take in (i.e. the type's likely taste in music). These are two very different things: By us and for the world versus for us (or for us by us if you like the FUBU acronym).


----------



## MissyMaroon (Feb 24, 2010)

Bumblyjack said:


> @<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=17309" target="_blank">Swordsman of Mana</a></i></span>
> Are you talking about music that carries a similar vibe to the energy a type puts out or are you talking about music that matches the energy that the type likes to take in (i.e. the type's likely taste in music). These are two very different things: By us and for the world versus for us (or for us by us if you like the FUBU acronym).


It seems he means the vibe the energy puts out, in a bit more of a stereotypical sense, but yeah. I have very eclectic tastes so I would not limit what I listen to just certain vibes.

Anyways..

Sp/Sx


----------



## MissyMaroon (Feb 24, 2010)

I don't know what this would qualify as, but currently stuck in my head.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

CLIP of the Instinct 
Music Videos and Clips
^ to add to the collection


----------



## sleeper (Aug 26, 2010)

sx/sp


----------



## Chili990 (Aug 25, 2011)

For sx/sp:


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

So/Sx


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Classic so/sx xD


----------



## MissyMaroon (Feb 24, 2010)

Type this for me:


----------



## The Nth Doctor (May 18, 2012)

MissyMaroon said:


> I don't know what this would qualify as, but currently stuck in my head.


So/sx or Sx/so, perhaps?


----------



## ToriKago (Nov 29, 2011)

@Swordsman of Mana, I don't know what you would type these as. I'm an sp/so however.


----------



## sleeper (Aug 26, 2010)

MissyMaroon said:


> Type this for me:


sx/sp


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

Song for SP/Soc = Songs overflowing with narcissism and self serving undertones...

Like this:






Or is it just 583 SP/Soc? LOL....


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

so/sx, let's go:


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

sx/sp


----------



## sleeper (Aug 26, 2010)

sx/sp


----------



## cosmia (Jan 9, 2011)

*sp/sx*.






_I am nothing without pretend
I know my thoughts
Can't live with them
I am nothing without a man
I know my faults
But I can hide them

I still keep my baby teeth
In the bedside table with my jewelry
You still sleep in the bed with me,
My jewelry, and my baby teeth

I don't need another friend
When most of them
I can barely keep up with
I'm perfectly able to hold my own hand,
but I still can't kiss my own neck

I wanted to give you everything
but I still stand in awe of superficial things
I wanted to love you like my mother's mother's mothers did
Civilian_


----------



## MissyMaroon (Feb 24, 2010)

cosmia said:


> *sp/sx*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this song! Woo, Wye Oak!

It's also great live acoustic:


----------



## MissyMaroon (Feb 24, 2010)

Type away:


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

Most of Debussy, especially this song has always felt very sp/sx to me






This song, too by the bowerbirds







(the videos are both super sp/sx as well)


----------



## MissyMaroon (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## Arrow (Mar 2, 2012)

Sx/Sp


----------



## NingenExp (Apr 4, 2011)

SP/SX


----------



## NingenExp (Apr 4, 2011)

Again, SP/SX






Only you can light the flame


----------



## NingenExp (Apr 4, 2011)

A little bit of SX/SP


----------



## StellarTwirl (Jul 1, 2012)

Apparently, I have a strong preference for sx/sp. I feel like they're thrusting themselves inside me.

The others aren't as ... I don't know ... It's like they slide off more easily or something.


----------



## cosmia (Jan 9, 2011)

sp/sx


----------



## NingenExp (Apr 4, 2011)

Sx/sp





Aéroport, aérogare
Airport, terminal
Mais pour tout l'or m'en aller
But for all the gold, go away
C'est le blues, l' coup d' cafard
It's the blues, the blow of melancholy
Le check out assuré
The check out assured
Vienne la nuit et sonne l'heure
The night comes and the hour strikes
Et moi je meurs
And I die
Entre apathie et pesanteur
Among apathy and dullness
Où je demeure
Where I remain
Changer d'optique, prendre l'exit
Change the perspective, take the exit
Et m'envoyer en Amérique
And send me to America
Sex appeal, c'est Sunset
Sex appeal, it's sunset
C'est Marlboro qui me sourit
Malboro is smiling at me
Mon amour, mon moi, je
My love, my me, I
Sais qu'il existe
Know that he exists
La chaleur de l'abandon
The warmth of abandonment
C'est comme une symphonie
It's like a symphony

C'est sexy le ciel de Californie
It's sexy, the sky of California
Sous ma peau j'ai L.A. en overdose
Under my skin, I have LA in overdose
So sexy le spleen d'un road movie
So sexy, the spleen of a road movie
Dans l'rétro ma vie qui s'anamorphose
In the back, my life anamorphoses

J'ai plus d'I.D., mais bien l'idée
I have no ID, but the idea
De me payer le freeway
Of paying me the freeway
C'est l'osmose, on the road
It's the osmosis in the road
De l'asphalte sous les pieds
Of the asphalt under my feet
Vienne la nuit, c'est le jet lag
The night comes, it's the jet lag
Qui me décale
That's shifting me
L.A.P.D. me donne un blâme
LAPD gives me a ticket
C'est pas le drame
This is not the drama
Se faire un trip, s'offrir un streap
Make a trip, offer a streap
Sous le soleil en plein midi
Under the noonday sun
Six a.m., j'suis offset
Six am, I'm offset
J'suis l'ice dans l'eau, j'suis mélo, dis
I am the ice in the water, I am mash, said
Mon amour, mon Wesson
My love, my Wesson
Mon artifice
My artifice
La chaleur du canon
The warmth of the gun
C'est comme une symphonie
It's like a symphony

C'est sexy le ciel de Californie
It's sexy, the sky of California
Sous ma peau j'ai L.A. en overdose
Under my skin, I have LA in overdose
So sexy le spleen d'un road movie
So sexy, the spleen of a road movie
Dans l'rétro ma vie qui s'anamorphose
In the back, my life anamorphoses

C'est sex
It's sex


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

SP/SO


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

sp/sx





and I've loved this song since I first heard it.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Sx/Sp


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

sp/sx = heavy on the sx 






sp/sx = medium sx


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

funny masturbation song...maybe so/sx


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

If this guy isn't Sx/So then the variants have no meaning. Just seeing the sheer swag and white suit redolent of John Lennon a la Abbey Road...FJM has too much confidence to be any other variant.


----------



## Rala (Apr 1, 2015)

SX/SP:


----------



## Durrie (Apr 3, 2017)

sp/sx 9 (me):violin:


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

*Sp/so

*




*Sp/sx

*



This song is almost _too_ sp for me. You're singing about "filling up a plate," Ed Sheeran. :bored: Coincidentally (or not?) both songs have videos about "fighting/strength" (in a individual sense) in their videos haha.

*So/sp

*




*So/sx

*




Rent is a very so/sx musical overall, with a few sx/so songs from Mimi. 






_If you wanna be my lover, you gotta get with my friends_
_(Gotta get with my friends)_
_Make it last forever friendship never ends

_I honestly don't even understand that sentiment, but it seems very so/sx. Apparently so/sx types like to cause a ruckus wherever they go haha.


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

*Sx/sp

*




*Sx/so

*




_It's hot to feel the rush
To brush the dangerous
I'm gonna run right to, to the edge with you
Where we can both fall far in love_


----------



## nep2une (Jun 15, 2017)

I would think this would be sx/sp but maybe sp/sx.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Makes me think SxSp, maybe SpSx


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

mistakenforstranger said:


> *Sp/sx
> 
> *
> 
> ...







I just wanted to possibly trigger you


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

SxSo?




(Then again, could see something Sp-ish about this too... that's the trouble with trying to type songs instinctually.)


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

Sx/Sp? SX 4 for sure.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

@Rose for a Heart Seems right. Looking through her videos, I like these so far:


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Sx/sp?







* *





As eyes gun you, the sky tumbles off
Yeah, I made foul mistakes I know
Our hearts die soon but I can’t spit the love
Her body stroked by hands of God

The eye stuns you, their body’s naked brawn
Yeah I despise the faker’s foe
If I die soon, yeah can spit the blood
My soul inscape the hands of hurt

So to you is this dirty? Have sick undertones?
But I know you’re dirty, you’re no tame animal
Now get-go, don’t let, go! I know the kind you take home
Yeah, you made this dirty cause you faked it all

And sing my love muse, deep breaths of heaven, kissed by goblins, ghosts and licked by devils hands
I conceal it under your skin
Yeah, I’m kneeling under you
Every way we lose so give in…

The highs gone now and love has conquered all
Yeah I made foul mistakes malheur
Our hearts die soon but I can’t spit the words
Her body stroked by hands of God

Their eyes numb you, their body’s naked crawl
Yeah I define those fakers foe
If I die soon yeah I’ll kill-switch the loves
Does my soul escape those hands of God


So to you is this dirty? Have sick undertones?
But I know you’re dirty, you’re no tame animal
I’ll be the echo that won’t let go, I’ll be there grinding your bones
Yeah I know you’re dirty, all fingers and tongues

But it seemed enough for you though I never levelld, kiss these old burns and God knows I’ve missed your love…
And sing malheur muse keep a place in heaven… all these lost words, and God knows I’ve missed your love… you alone…


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

@*owlet* sp/sx gone wrong or what:


----------



## Elsie7290 (Jul 6, 2017)

*sourceless cackling*


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

5/6 so/so?


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

5/6 so/sp?


----------



## PA_Troller (Jul 28, 2017)

sx/sp

Ready for Love - Cascada
Blackout - Breathe Carolina


----------



## Froody Blue Gem (Nov 7, 2017)

SP, maybe SP/SO but could work for SP/SX as well: 






SO/SX song... xD


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Don't like to spam the forum with my music that no one understands but this just screams sx/sp to me:




This part:
"Hit hard so it hurts
Maybe we didn't always love each other 
But it'll be better tomorrow, trust me

Hit to see what I'm made of
Made just for you, I'm like a rock
All of me is ideally yours"


(have more examples but feel like translating songs is useless)


----------

